# My Gentoo is to slow, perhaps Motherboard Problem

## Smart1

I use Gentoo many Years, and am very happy with him.   :Laughing: 

All have worked very well, but now.   :Twisted Evil: 

I could only start with baselayout1 and not with OpenRC and baselayout2.   :Question: 

My PC is

Motherboroard Gigabyte  M56S-S3

Procesor AMD Athlon X2 5000+

lspci -k

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a3)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5001

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 0c11

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 0c11

	Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

	Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 0c11

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a3)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device e000

	Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

	Kernel modules: forcedeth

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002

	Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

	Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_acpi, pata_amd

00:0a.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 AHCI Controller (rev a3)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

	Kernel modules: ahci

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

	Kernel modules: amd64_edac_mod

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

	Kernel driver in use: k8temp

	Kernel modules: k8temp

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard

	Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

	Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)

	Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2331

Memory is not much used, only about 130kB, from 4GB.

All works with System Rescue CD, mc, ping, update, emerge...   :Question: 

But if I will to boot in normal Gentoo all is to slow.

All need about 2 minutes to load as   :Twisted Evil: 

ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

mc

...

Only util-linux, nano, free, ls... works quickly, normal.

I have probed many Kernels, as

Vanilla, Gentoo-Sources, Zen-Sources, boot throught System Rescue CD in Gentoo, but all is the same, slowly.   :Sad: 

I have newest F6g BIOS

BIOS se this

1 Harddisk SAMSUNG HD154UI

2 Harddisk SAMSUNG HD154UI

3 Harddisk SAMSUNG HD103UJ

but System Rescue CD and Gentoo see this   :Twisted Evil: 

1 Harddisk SAMSUNG HD154UI

2 Harddisk SAMSUNG HD103UJ

3 Harddisk SAMSUNG HD154UI

root is on /dev/sda1

I have adjusted fstab to share /usr and /var to right place.   :Shocked: 

cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

# <fs>          <mountpoint>           <type>   <opts>              <dump/pass>

#/dev/sda1       /                       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime  0 1

/dev/sda1       /                       ext3    defaults,noatime     0    1

/dev/sdb1       /var                    ext3    defaults,noatime     0    2

/dev/sdc2       /usr                    ext3    defaults,noatime     0    2

/dev/sda5       /zajedno                ext3    defaults,noatime     0    2

/dev/sdb5       /zajedno/zajedno-sdb    ext3    defaults,noatime     0    2

/dev/sdc5       /zajedno/zajedno-sdc    ext3    defaults,noatime     0    2

#/dev/sdd7       /zajedno/zajedno-hda    ext3    defaults,noatime     0    2

/dev/sda3       /zajedno/boot           ext3    defaults,noatime     1    2

/dev/sdc1       none                    swap    sw                   0    0

none            /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults             0    0

proc            /proc                   proc    defaults             0    0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom              auto    noauto,ro            0    0

#/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy             auto    noauto               0    0

hdparm -tT /dev/sd[a-z]

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2664 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1332.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  308 MB in  3.01 seconds = 102.46 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2574 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1288.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  322 MB in  3.01 seconds = 106.97 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   2632 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1316.85 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  272 MB in  3.01 seconds =  90.40 MB/sec

I have all saved and new installed, but this is not good too.

Must I bought a new Motherboard and CPU?

I have started System Resue CD and write this. I have scroogled but noting found. What can I do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Smart1,

Rebuild your kernel with printk timestamps, if you don't have that option on now, reboot and post the output of dmesg

```
  │ Symbol: PRINTK_TIME [=y]                                           │  

  │ Prompt: Show timing information on printks                         │  

  │   Defined at lib/Kconfig.debug:2                                   │  

  │   Depends on: PRINTK [=y]                                          │  

  │   Location:                                                        │  

  │     -> Kernel hacking
```

Everything you have posted looks ok.

----------

## Smart1

NeddySeagoon

Should I use irqpool as option in Kernel command line?

I have started System Rescue CD with docache Option

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -t devpts none /mnt/gentoo/dev/pts

mount -o bind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

I can have pts for Paludis and other programs with 4 mount commands   :Smile: 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Mounted mine Partitions with

mount /dev/sdb1 /var

mount /dev/sdc2 /usr

mount /dev/sda5 /zajedno

mount /dev/sdc5 /zajedno/zajedno-sdc

mount /dev/sdb5 /zajedno/zajedno-sdb

mount /dev/sda3 /zajedno/boot

Then

env-update && source /etc/profile && unset path

export PS1="(Gentoo)$PS1"

I can install in chroot with unset path

mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,data=journal)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sdb1 on /var type ext3 (ro,relatime,errors=continue,data=journal)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /var type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sdc2 on /usr type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda5 on /zajedno type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sdc5 on /zajedno/zajedno-sdc type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sdb5 on /zajedno/zajedno-sdb type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda3 on /zajedno/boot type ext3 (rw)

I have in Zen Kernel 2.6.34-zen2-06672-g3819da9

/usr/src/linux/.config

...

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

...

I have rebootet.

cat /var/log/dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.34-zen2-06672-g3819da9 (root@sysresccd) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4 p1.0) ) #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 1 12:21:10 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda1

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bfef0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfef0000 - 00000000bfef3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bfef3000 - 00000000bff00000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fc000000 - 00000000fe000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-C7FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   C8000-CFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   D0000-D3FFF write-back

[    0.000000]   D4000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0080000000 mask FFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 00BFF00000 mask FFFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 0100000000 mask FFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3071MB, range: 1MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 4GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 3071M

[    0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 3  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] New variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3071MB, range: 1MB, type UC

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000bff00000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xbfef0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bfef0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00bfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00bfe00000 - 00bfef0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to bfef0000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ b000-11000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f65a0 00014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 00000000bfef3000 00038 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bfef3040 00074 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bfef30c0 046DC (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 00001000 MSFT 03000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bfef0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bfef7880 0028A (v01 PTLTD  POWERNOW 00000001  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bfef7b40 00038 (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bfef7b80 0003C (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000bfef77c0 0008E (v01 GBT    NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000100000000 - 0000000100004fff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880100200000-ffff8801039fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bfef0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048206

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3942 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 767784 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10dea201 base: 0xfeff0000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [7000 - 77ff]

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at bff00000 (gap: bff00000:3c100000)

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff880001a00000 s76904 r8192 d21400 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s76904 r8192 d21400 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1030286

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Node 0: aperture @ 20000000 size 32 MB

[    0.000000] Aperture pointing to e820 RAM. Ignoring.

[    0.000000] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[    0.000000] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000000] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[    0.000000] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 20000000

[    0.000000] Subtract (49 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0001000000 - 00018b5874]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #2 [000009f800 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #3 [00018b6000 - 00018b60f2]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000001000 - 0000003000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000003000 - 0000007000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000008000 - 000000b000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #7 [000000b000 - 000000c000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #8 [0100000000 - 0100005000]       NODE_DATA

[    0.000000]   #9 [00018b6100 - 00018b7100]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #10 [00018b5880 - 00018b5b80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #11 [0100005000 - 0100006000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [0100006000 - 0100007000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [0100200000 - 0103a00000]        MEMMAP 0

[    0.000000]   #14 [00018b5b80 - 00018b5d00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [00018b7100 - 00018cf100]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [00018cf100 - 00018d5100]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [00018d6000 - 00018d7000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [00018b5d00 - 00018b5d41]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [00018b5d80 - 00018b5dc3]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [00018d5100 - 00018d5330]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [00018b5e00 - 00018b5e68]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00018b5e80 - 00018b5ee8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00018b5f00 - 00018b5f68]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [00018b5f80 - 00018b5fe8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [00018d5340 - 00018d53a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [00018d53c0 - 00018d5428]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [00018d5440 - 00018d54a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [00018d54c0 - 00018d5528]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [00018d5540 - 00018d55a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [00018d55c0 - 00018d55cf]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [00018d5600 - 00018d560f]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [0001a00000 - 0001a1a000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [0001a80000 - 0001a9a000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [0001b00000 - 0001b1a000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [0001b80000 - 0001b9a000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [00018d5640 - 00018d5648]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [00018d5680 - 00018d5688]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [00018d56c0 - 00018d56d0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [00018d5700 - 00018d5720]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [00018d5740 - 00018d5870]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [00018d5880 - 00018d58d0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [00018d5900 - 00018d5950]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [00018d7000 - 00018df000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [0020000000 - 0024000000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [0001b9a000 - 0005b9a000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [00018df000 - 00018ff000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [00018ff000 - 000193f000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #48 [000000c000 - 0000014000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Memory: 3994424k/5242880k available (4903k kernel code, 1050056k absent, 198400k reserved, 2623k data, 568k init)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is enabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:384

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2612.175 MHz processor.

[    0.001005] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5224.35 BogoMIPS (lpj=2612175)

[    0.001213] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001619] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.003950] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.004905] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.005120] tseg: 00bff00000

[    0.005123] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.005207] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.005290] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.005380] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.005463] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.005576] ... version:                0

[    0.005659] ... bit width:              48

[    0.005742] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.005825] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.005910] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.006003] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.006086] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.006585] ACPI: Core revision 20100121

[    0.013054] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.013609] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.023899] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ stepping 02

[    0.024999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.095052] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.095211] Total of 2 processors activated (10447.73 BogoMIPS).

[    0.095526] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6680 bytes left

[    0.095526] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6000 bytes left

[    0.095526] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.096057] node 0 link 0: io port [b000, ffff]

[    0.096057] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.096096] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    0.096099] node 0 link 0: mmio [c0000000, fbffffff]

[    0.096101] node 0 link 0: mmio [fc000000, fc2fffff]

[    0.096103] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.096187] bus: [00, 02] on node 0 link 0

[    0.096189] bus: 00 index 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.096191] bus: 00 index 1 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.096193] bus: 00 index 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.096194] bus: 00 index 3 [mem 0x140000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.096206] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.096320] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xfc000000-0x10bffffff] (base 0xfc000000)

[    0.096320] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xfc000000-0x10bffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.097007] PCI: MMCONFIG for 0000 [bus00-1f] at [mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff] (base 0xfc000000) (size reduced!)

[    0.100045] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.105072] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.106618] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.111333] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.111422] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    0.111599] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.123104] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.123191] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.123425] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.123557] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.123557] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.123557] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.124012] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.124150] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xbff00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.124453] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10: [io  0xfc00-0xfc3f]

[    0.124461] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20: [io  0x1c00-0x1c3f]

[    0.124465] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24: [io  0x1c40-0x1c7f]

[    0.124482] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.124487] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

[    0.124528] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbfff000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.124547] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.124548] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.124551] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.124568] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffe000-0xfbffe0ff]

[    0.124591] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.124593] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.124595] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

[    0.124620] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbffd000-0xfbffdfff]

[    0.124623] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 14: [io  0xf000-0xf007]

[    0.124643] pci 0000:00:06.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.124644] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.124648] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.124668] pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbff4000-0xfbff7fff]

[    0.124691] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.124693] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

[    0.124746] pci 0000:00:09.0: reg 20: [io  0xec00-0xec0f]

[    0.124771] pci 0000:00:0a.0: reg 10: [io  0x09f0-0x09f7]

[    0.124774] pci 0000:00:0a.0: reg 14: [io  0x0bf0-0x0bf3]

[    0.124777] pci 0000:00:0a.0: reg 18: [io  0x0970-0x0977]

[    0.124780] pci 0000:00:0a.0: reg 1c: [io  0x0b70-0x0b73]

[    0.124783] pci 0000:00:0a.0: reg 20: [io  0xd800-0xd80f]

[    0.124786] pci 0000:00:0a.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfbffa000-0xfbffbfff]

[    0.124826] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.124828] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# disabled

[    0.124936] pci 0000:01:0e.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfbdff000-0xfbdff7ff]

[    0.124940] pci 0000:01:0e.0: reg 14: [mem 0xfbdf8000-0xfbdfbfff]

[    0.124969] pci 0000:01:0e.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.124971] pci 0000:01:0e.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.124974] pci 0000:01:0e.0: PME# disabled

[    0.125007] pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01] (subtractive decode)

[    0.125097] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.125099] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.125102] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff pref]

[    0.125105] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.125107] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.125109] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.125111] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.125114] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0xbff00000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.125145] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf8ffffff]

[    0.125152] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.125158] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff 64bit]

[    0.125162] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xbc00-0xbc7f]

[    0.125166] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.125188] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.125274] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.125276] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.125279] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.125287] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.125472] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.156377] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

[    0.157105] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.157636] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.158092] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.158621] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.159104] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.159633] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.160180] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.160709] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.161260] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.161687] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

[    0.162110] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU1B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.162562] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU2B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.163052] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

[    0.163479] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.163905] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.164420] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.164851] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.165394] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.165868] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0

[    0.166140] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

[    0.166496] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0

[    0.166824] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

[    0.167244] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.167600] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.167956] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.168324] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[    0.168680] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.169096] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.169505] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU1B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.169914] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU2B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.170324] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.170732] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.171141] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.171550] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.171959] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.172405] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[    0.172841] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

[    0.173195] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:02:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.173195] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.173356] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.173356] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.174063] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.174130] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.174141] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.174146] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

[    0.174146] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.174194] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.174247] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f800 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.174249] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000bfef0000 - 00000000bfffffff 

[    0.175033] NET: Registered protocol family 23

[    0.175135] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.175228] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[    0.175418] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 25.000000 MHz counter

[    0.180046] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.180456] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.180544] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.184623] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.184709] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.184802] system 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.184889] system 00:01: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

[    0.184975] system 00:01: [io  0x1400-0x147f] has been reserved

[    0.185069] system 00:01: [io  0x1480-0x14ff] has been reserved

[    0.185161] system 00:01: [io  0x1800-0x187f] has been reserved

[    0.185247] system 00:01: [io  0x1880-0x18ff] has been reserved

[    0.185339] system 00:02: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.185426] system 00:02: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.185512] system 00:02: [io  0x0295-0x0314] has been reserved

[    0.185598] system 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    0.185690] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff] has been reserved

[    0.185781] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

[    0.185869] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.185957] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.186059] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.186152] system 00:0b: [mem 0xbfef0000-0xbfefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.186240] system 00:0b: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.186329] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.186416] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0xbfeeffff] could not be reserved

[    0.186505] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.186593] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.191572] pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.191660] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.191748] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.191836] pci 0000:00:08.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff pref]

[    0.191980] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf9000000-0xf901ffff pref]

[    0.192125] pci 0000:00:0d.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.192216] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.192303] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.192392] pci 0000:00:0d.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.192538] pci 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.192542] pci 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.192545] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.192547] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.192549] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.192551] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.192553] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xbff00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.192555] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.192557] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfbd00000-0xfbdfffff]

[    0.192558] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xfbe00000-0xfbefffff pref]

[    0.192560] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.192562] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.192564] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.192566] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.192568] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 8 [mem 0xbff00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.192570] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.192571] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf6000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.192573] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.192617] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.192875] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.194497] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.198422] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.198975] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.199076] TCP reno registered

[    0.199176] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.199304] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.199520] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.199713] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.199798] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.199882] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.225027] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.225173] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.225306] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.225446] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.225587] pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

[    0.225689] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.225692] PCI: CLS 4 bytes, default 64

[    0.225846] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    0.226098] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 20000000 size 65536 KB

[    0.226189] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    0.226274] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    0.229986] microcode: microcode: CPU0: AMD CPU family 0xf not supported

[    0.230080] microcode: microcode: CPU1: AMD CPU family 0xf not supported

[    0.230222] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.230809] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.231387] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.231758] msgmni has been set to 7930

[    0.232128] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.232274] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.232413] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.232512] io scheduler cfq registered

[    0.232607] io scheduler bfq registered (default)

[    0.232809] pcieport 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.232828] pcieport 0000:00:0d.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.269995] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.270446] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.270592] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.270769] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.270911] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.271066] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.274338] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.274541] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.275460] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    3.286105] floppy0: no floppy controllers found

[    3.290859] brd: module loaded

[    3.291853] loop: module loaded

[    3.292420] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 3.0

[    3.292735] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

[    3.292830] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.293040] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.293088] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    3.293235] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pmp pio ccc 

[    3.293323] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.293629] scsi0 : ahci

[    3.293896] scsi1 : ahci

[    3.294128] scsi2 : ahci

[    3.294315] scsi3 : ahci

[    3.294578] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfbffa000 port 0xfbffa100 irq 25

[    3.294717] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfbffa000 port 0xfbffa180 irq 25

[    3.294856] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfbffa000 port 0xfbffa200 irq 25

[    3.294995] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfbffa000 port 0xfbffa280 irq 25

[    3.295178] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 5256 bytes left

[    3.296352] pata_amd 0000:00:09.0: version 0.4.1

[    3.296387] pata_amd 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.296455] scsi4 : pata_amd

[    3.296641] scsi5 : pata_amd

[    3.297432] ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xec00 irq 14

[    3.297520] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xec08 irq 15

[    3.297636] work_for_cpu used greatest stack depth: 5176 bytes left

[    3.297874] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.14

[    3.297958] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.298061] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.14

[    3.298195] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.14

[    3.298637] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

[    3.298732] ohci1394 0000:01:0e.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.350050] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fbdff000-fbdff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    3.350398] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[    3.350653] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.351050] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 22

[    3.351149] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AUBA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.351304] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.351306] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    3.351497] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.351661] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfbfff000

[    3.404173] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.404261] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[    3.404451] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.404644] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    3.404730] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    3.404860] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.404947] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    3.405121] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    3.405249] USB Serial support registered for generic

[    3.405376] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[    3.405463] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[    3.405699] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    3.406232] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.406320] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    3.406640] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.407124] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.407298] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Aug  1 2010

[    3.407497] EDAC amd64_edac:  Ver: 3.3.0 Aug  1 2010

[    3.407623] EDAC amd64: This node reports that Memory ECC is currently disabled, set F3x44[22] (0000:00:18.3).

[    3.407773] EDAC amd64: ECC disabled in the BIOS or no ECC capability, module will not load.

[    3.407774]  Either enable ECC checking or force module loading by setting 'ecc_enable_override'.

[    3.407775]  (Note that use of the override may cause unknown side effects.)

[    3.408178] amd64_edac: probe of 0000:00:18.2 failed with error -22

[    3.408380] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    3.408464] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    3.409734] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    3.409866] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.409953] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.410474] ALSA device list:

[    3.410557]   No soundcards found.

[    3.410671] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    3.410974] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.411078] TCP cubic registered

[    3.411188] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.411275] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.411386] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[    3.411585] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x12 (2600 MHz), vid 0x8

[    3.411671] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xa

[    3.411757] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xc

[    3.411842] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xe

[    3.411928] powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

[    3.412019] powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

[    3.451290] ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182D, SB04, max UDMA/33

[    3.451396] ata5: nv_mode_filter: 0x739f&0x739f->0x739f, BIOS=0x7000 (0xc0000000) ACPI=0x701f (60:600:0x13)

[    3.457295] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    3.600049] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.717034] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    3.753032] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.753150] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.753254] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.759520] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD154UI, 1AG01118, max UDMA7

[    3.759579] ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD103UJ, 1AA01113, max UDMA7

[    3.759584] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.759707] ata3.00: HPA detected: current 2930275055, native 2930277168

[    3.759714] ata3.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD154UI, 1AG01118, max UDMA7

[    3.759719] ata3.00: 2930275055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.760087] ata1.00: 2930277168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.766040] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.766266] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.766709] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.777243] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD154UI  1AG0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.778007] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    3.778185] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.778267] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.778272] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.778312] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.778584]  sda:

[    3.778829] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103UJ  1AA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.779543] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    3.779769] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.779795] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.779801] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.779841] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.780134]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 <

[    3.788276] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD154UI  1AG0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.788956] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 2930275055 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    3.789197] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.789233] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    3.789237] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.789276] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.789510]  sdc:

[    3.791039] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D SB04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.794964]  sdb5 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 <sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.798155] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.798559] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.798874] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

[    3.799208] ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

[    3.800391]  sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sda5 >

[    3.813316] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.814431]  sdc5 >

[    3.815644] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.822859]  sdb6 sdb7 >

[    3.832401] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.858487] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    3.858521] EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    3.858548] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1.

[    3.858587] Freeing unused kernel memory: 568k freed

[    3.859090] BFS CPU scheduler v0.318 by Con Kolivas.

[    3.901188] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.904036] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.001019] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -307699915 ns)

[    4.035031] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

[    4.413036] usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

[    4.459120] stty used greatest stack depth: 3784 bytes left

[    4.553291] hub 1-3:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.556039] hub 1-3:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.608534] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e6fe7c00001a4d]

[    4.681051] usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

[    4.761449] gawk used greatest stack depth: 3752 bytes left

[    4.845230] input: Logitech Logitech USB Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.3/input/input2

[    4.845714] generic-usb 0003:046D:0A0B.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Logitech Logitech USB Headset] on usb-0000:00:02.0-9/input3

[    4.915052] usb 1-1.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

[    5.035703] input: Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input3

[    5.035913] generic-usb 0003:04B3:3018.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.3/input0

[    5.049189] input: Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input4

[    5.049390] generic-usb 0003:04B3:3018.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.3/input1

[    5.053938] udev: starting version 160

[    5.119061] usb 1-1.4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

[    5.273734] input: Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input5

[    5.274165] generic-usb 0003:06CB:0009.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.4/input0

[    5.304284] input: Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.1/input/input6

[    5.345193] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    5.345511] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

[    5.345522] forcedeth 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.345526] forcedeth 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.347771] generic-usb 0003:06CB:0009.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.4/input1

[    5.381552] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16

[    5.381565] nvidiafb 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.404261] nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0611 

[    5.404264] nvidiafb: unknown NV_ARCH

[    5.432039] usb 1-3.1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

[    5.462525] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.462528] Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

[    5.577341] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-3/1-3.1/1-3.1:1.0/input/input7

[    5.577501] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0006: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.1/input0

[    5.852616] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    5.852851] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    5.852908] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    5.859143] forcedeth 0000:00:06.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1a:4d:f6:8f:25

[    5.859153] forcedeth 0000:00:06.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

[    5.862827] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 20

[    5.862848] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AUB2] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    5.863075] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.863082] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.863333] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.863388] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[    5.863401] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 4 is not supported

[    5.863441] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xfbffe000

[    5.863512] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[    5.863517] usb 1-1.3: USB disconnect, address 6

[    5.869023] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.869365] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.869378] hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[    5.872157] k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

[    5.881495] usb 1-1.4: USB disconnect, address 7

[    5.884332] parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[    5.884368] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

[    5.895852] i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

[    5.895896] i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

[    5.954458] keymap used greatest stack depth: 3464 bytes left

[    5.999873] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 23

[    5.999884] HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    5.999891] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[    5.999996] HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.009166] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

[    6.113036] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 4

[    6.113042] usb 1-3.1: USB disconnect, address 8

[    6.222045] usb 1-9: USB disconnect, address 5

[    6.224125] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/input/input8

[    6.537035] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    6.705837] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    6.750936] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[    6.760125] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    6.760315] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

[    6.805445] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:08ca)

[    6.861691] input: UVC Camera (046d:08ca) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input9

[    6.993033] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[    7.116516] hub 2-3:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.117678] hub 2-3:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.437185] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

[    7.587163] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.590061] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    7.619054] EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

[    7.825071] usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

[    8.199153] input: Logitech Logitech USB Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.3/input/input10

[    8.199402] generic-usb 0003:046D:0A0B.0007: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Logitech Logitech USB Headset] on usb-0000:00:02.0-9/input3

[    8.273637] usb 2-3.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[    8.373056] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb2/2-3/2-3.1/2-3.1:1.0/input/input11

[    8.373718] generic-usb 0003:046D:C051.0008: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3.1/input0

[    8.444061] usb 1-1.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11

[    8.505871] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.506734] EXT3-fs (sdb1): using internal journal

[    8.506748] EXT3-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    8.527845] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.528074] EXT3-fs (sdc2): using internal journal

[    8.528084] EXT3-fs (sdc2): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    8.560285] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.561640] EXT3-fs (sda5): using internal journal

[    8.561653] EXT3-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    8.563807] input: Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input12

[    8.564114] generic-usb 0003:04B3:3018.0009: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.3/input0

[    8.577225] input: Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input13

[    8.577445] generic-usb 0003:04B3:3018.000A: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [Lite-On Tech IBM USB Keyboard with UltraNav] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.3/input1

[    8.624322] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.625688] EXT3-fs (sdb5): using internal journal

[    8.625701] EXT3-fs (sdb5): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    8.647050] usb 1-1.4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 12

[    8.680996] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.681689] EXT3-fs (sdc5): using internal journal

[    8.681703] EXT3-fs (sdc5): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    8.708130] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    8.708332] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[    8.708347] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with journal data mode

[    8.770673] input: Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input14

[    8.771046] generic-usb 0003:06CB:0009.000B: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.4/input0

[    8.780642] input: Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.1/input/input15

[    8.780970] generic-usb 0003:06CB:0009.000C: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Synaptics Inc. Composite TouchPad / TrackPoint] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1.4/input1

[    9.068761] Adding 8385892k swap on /dev/sdc1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8385892k 

[   10.670023] ps used greatest stack depth: 3416 bytes left

----------

## pdr

Before the commandline prompt shows up if my network is hosed then I get a significant (30 second timeout, not 2 minutes) delay while SOMETHING is trying to determine if my FQDN is accurate. I think there is a way to disable that (rc.conf?) but cannot remember where I might have seen that. For that matter XFCE startup does same thing - and has same delay.

----------

## krinn

at least working with livecd= answered yourself your question "should i buy a new mb & cpu?"

you should show dmesg from your kernel, i (and i suppose anyone) don't really wish to debug a working livecd

did you try booting with single param? still affect ?

----------

## Smart1

i have probed with single modus too, but not helps

All my Kernel I have probed.

title=Gentoo 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 S

root=(hd0,2)

kernel /Gentoo/bzImage-2.6.34-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda1 single doscsi

Works very good with Live CD, i love System Rescue CD, hi is Gentoo.   :Laughing: 

But from SRD I have not .config   :Embarassed: 

----------

## krinn

well, where it goes slow? i don't think the kernel start slow, but you are booting upto somewhere when it goes slow no ?

----------

## Smart1

Kernel is not slow, but programs which are started are slow.

And OpenRC with baselayout2 not works, only baselayout1.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Smart1,

Your kernel is ok, liveCDs are ok so it must be in your service startup.

Lets see if its Xorg, or before then.

Remove xdm from the default runlevel with 

```
rc-update del xdm
```

and reboot.

The system will boot to the command line.

Does that feel better.

Launching programs will be very slow if your /etc/hosts is in a mess, as Xorg and friends willl not be able to talk to its various parts over the network.

It does this even when the system is isolated from any network.

Please post your /etc/hosts

----------

